# For dye sublimation can I use 600-denier polyester tote bags



## RecreationalTees (Aug 9, 2012)

before i get bags that melt, again, are there any special concerns that I need to be aware of when doing sublimation printing on 600-denier polyester bags. I did get a few samples of a 100% poly bag only to find out that the inside is coated with PVC and i had a great image transfer for a bag that can be framed but not used because the bag is now sealed shut. 

I am aware now that I can use a Teflon sheet inside to prevent this but that adds a lot of time to printing in the setup process. If I still need to, fine just thought I would ask before I make more wall art.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

You are better off doing this as a cut+sew piece with 600D urethane backed poly. You aren't going to find very many, if any, urethane backed bags. Putting the teflon on the inside is going to be a headache, and, wait until you start breathing those nasty PVC fumes!

I've since refined my bag, however, this was our first prototype that we made, measuring 21x11x10.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you can make a jig with teflon on it. good luck uncletee.


----------

